
Ephemeral chat, no messages stored, no sign up - vad_n__
https://flyktig.chat/
======
_jordan
interesting - was this inspired by this post the other day on HN? looks good
though!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23746445](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23746445)
/ [https://tmpch.at/](https://tmpch.at/)

~~~
vad_n__
Thank you!

This one was inspired by the need of having quick conversations without
sharing a personal Skype, Telegram, WhatsUp, etc.

Also, to get myself familiar with SignalR and Blazor.

------
aliswe
The name is good

~~~
vad_n__
Thank you, aliswe!

